# Snow Sub-Contractors Needed-Chicago area



## Kaplan Snow (Sep 21, 2012)

Kaplan Snow is looking for sub-contractors with plow trucks, skid-steers, loaders and shoveling crews.

Areas needed are McHenry, Cook, DuPage, Will & Lake Counties. Also need Southern WI and NW Indiana.

Please email your contact info, equipment type and references to [email protected] or fax to 847-549-9781 attn. Snow Team

Thank You 
Kaplan Snow Team


----------



## Kaplan Snow (Sep 21, 2012)

*Illinois Snow Subs Needed*

Still needing Sub-Contractors from Chicago, Peoria, Normal, Champaign down through southern Illinois. Call for your area.

We still have a few openings for salt and plow truck drivers, skid steer and loader operators and also shoveler's.

Please call 847-494-6900 or email your contact info, equipment type and references to [email protected] or fax to 847-549-9781 attn. Snow Team

Thank You 
Kaplan Snow Team


----------



## Kaplan Snow (Sep 21, 2012)

*Snow Professionals Needed*

Snow plow drivers with trucks for residential and commercial snow routes. 15-20 stops per route 350-550 dollars per route per push. Extra work available.

Loader operators for our equipment at commercial locations, up to 25.00 per hour. CDL license for salt trucks up to 25.00 per hour. All position's require valid drivers license and insurance for vehicles that are contracted to plow.

Please call 847-494-6900 or 847-987-3610 or email your contact info, equipment type and references to [email protected] or fax to 847-549-9781 attn. Snow Team


----------

